# Switching Sports



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have recently decided to switch my performance goals from Obedience to Agility, and am very excited for the change. I still plan on getting a UD on my girl Filly, since she has been doing well in her training, but do not plan to go beyond that. My Rivet actually has more agility training on him than obedience, but it has been a year(since my bad ankle sprain), since we have done any agility, other than some fun stuff in the backyard this summer. I consider myself to be very GREEN at agility. I have had a few classes, and a bunch of privates, but have a TON to learn yet, so it will be some time before we will be ready to trial. It is always fun when you are learning something totally new though, so I look forward to see what we will be capable of. My main goal is to have fun, and for my dogs to be confident, and enjoying themselves. I have my first private with my new agility instructor this Friday


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck Susan<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll bet your dogs will thank you. My boy strongly prefers agility to obedience. I told him he could retire from obedience when he got his UDX, but I lied to him. I decided to go back for the UKC UD. He was okay with that. Then I showed him in versatility in December, and he was a bit put out but he got over it.
Obedience just sort of keeps creeping back in....I think you'll find the same!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you will really love agility  But the pull of obedience is ever the siren call too - at least for me. 

One of the things agility has taught me is to lighten up on my expectations for my dogs - to keep having fun and weigh my training options more - like today I spent at an obedience seminar and honestly had no interest in the ear pinch compulsive retrieving training going on but I did take advantage of the 20+ dogs there to do some heeling & retrieve proofing. 

Interesting the way the different sports really have different training styles  Have fub!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, I will still train some obedience, as I find the function of it very important, and there are a few local shows I enjoy going to. I am really hoping agility will be the niche for me and my dogs


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY SUSAN!!!! I think you and your dogs will have a great time. 

I enjoy obedience, especially the training, but my heart belongs to agility. Just so much fun! Maybe I will meet you at an agility trial some day.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Maybe I will meet you at an agility trial some day.


That would be awesome!! I hope we do end up at the same trial someday!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Why the change of heart?

I've determined that Flip's niche is being a goober. Not sure which sport best showcases that....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am looking forward to hearing all about your private on Friday!

I think you will have a lot of fun in agility, it is my heart too. I am hopelessly addicted! I have a feeling you will all do very well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> That would be awesome!! I hope we do end up at the same trial someday!


We may have to work on planning this as we both progress. After all Filly and Gabby are practically sisters! It would really be fun.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Why the change of heart?
> 
> I've determined that Flip's niche is being a goober. Not sure which sport best showcases that....


I am just so busy with life things, that I don't have the time to train to be competitive in obedience. I was having to sacrifice family time, and time with my son when I was training obedience. I am now just going to do agility, and for the fun of it. Yes, I will probably compete, and yes, I like to do things well, so I will be spending time training, but not nearly the amount of time I was with obedience.

I have also taken on a new fitness plan to get myself back to the healthy shape I used to be in, which also takes time away, but I am able to stay local for that


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I am just so busy with life things, that I don't have the time to train to be competitive in obedience. I was having to sacrifice family time, and time with my son when I was training obedience. I am now just going to do agility, and for the fun of it. Yes, I will probably compete, and yes, I like to do things well, so I will be spending time training, but not nearly the amount of time I was with obedience.
> 
> I have also taken on a new fitness plan to get myself back to the healthy shape I used to be in, which also takes time away, but I am able to stay local for that


I was going to say that obedience training fits in with my life. We train while we are doing other things. Or I set aside time 2 days a week for class. I compare it to some agility people who seem to work their dogs a lot more than I train. With obedience the dogs remember a lot of the stuff and it doesn't need to be worked on daily. With agility you also have to keep your dogs in really good shape - and run them over those courses on a daily basis. 

That said, I have 3 obedience training places that are within an hour's distance from my house. And I can definitely count on getting obedience titles without leaving the state...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> I was going to say that obedience training fits in with my life. We train while we are doing other things. Or I set aside time 2 days a week for class. I compare it to some agility people who seem to work their dogs a lot more than I train. With obedience the dogs remember a lot of the stuff and it doesn't need to be worked on daily. With agility you also have to keep your dogs in really good shape - and run them over those courses on a daily basis.
> 
> That said, I have 3 obedience training places that are within an hour's distance from my house. And I can definitely count on getting obedience titles without leaving the state...


My other option was placing my dogs with people that would show them, but I didn't want to do that. I figure I can keep them happy, and still have fun with them as pets, by getting some agility lessons, and playing around in the backyard. I keep all my dogs in shape year round, even the old guy, so fitness levels are not a concern for me(except for my own fitness level).


----------

